# Litter Tray antics.....



## Tequila (Jul 2, 2012)

I never knew I had so much to say until I joined this forum..... anyway,

Because we have a small rented flat with new carpets we decided the best place to put our litter tray is in the bathroom next to the toilet. The floor is lino so easy to sweep and clean up all the litter that my little darlings like to kick out every night! It's not ideal, but it's the way things have to be until we buy our first house and have a proper place for the litter tray. We have one of the large trays that has a hood and a plastic flap which we bought because we wanted the smells and the litter kept inside if possible, well that soon went out of the window!! Coco decided from an early age that she didnt like going in there to do her wee, she was fine with the poops but she decided that she would neatly wee in the dip on the top of the hood that the scoop sits in! Very tidy of her go wee in this round hole but not nice for me having to clean it out all the time!
Anyway, the lid has gone and they both use the open tray just fine. What I find quite amusing and also strange is that Coco will not stand in the litter, she balances on the side in a very awkward position and does her business without touching the litter. Then she scratches the wall next to the tray for about 3-4 minutes. 
Another funny thing that they both do is they seem to try to go to the toilet at the same time as either myself or my boyfriend. One of them will be in the litter tray if one of us sits on the toilet...its really quite funny, sometimes they need to go as well but often they just look like they are going......is that weird?? By the way, yes we have tried to shut the door when we need to go but my cats seem to have a real problem with shut doors! 
Anyone else relate to any of this??


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds like your little girl doesn't like the feel of the litter you're using. I'd suggest trying to find something she tolerates before she decides that yourcarpets would be far more acceptable!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

For something that prevents smells, try this litter
Clumping Oko Plus Cat Litter 10ltr by Cat's Best | Pets at Home
I've never known such good stuff, my cat uses it full time and it simply soaks up all the stuff into easily removable lumps and lasts a lot longer. I haven't had to buy a new bag since June and that was only a 10L one.


----------



## rich24uk (Jul 19, 2012)

Tequila said:


> Another funny thing that they both do is they seem to try to go to the toilet at the same time as either myself or my boyfriend. One of them will be in the litter tray if one of us sits on the toilet...its really quite funny, sometimes they need to go as well but often they just look like they are going......is that weird??
> Anyone else relate to any of this??


Sorry i cannot offer any advice but i found this hillarious. What are they like?!?!


----------



## Tequila (Jul 2, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Sounds like your little girl doesn't like the feel of the litter you're using. I'd suggest trying to find something she tolerates before she decides that yourcarpets would be far more acceptable!


I am using Catsan, which is the best one I have found so far. I honestly don't think she will change now, she's over a year old and she doesn't go to the toilet anywhere except the litter tray but she just goes in an odd way LOL. She is so fascinated by the actual toilet and by how we go to the toilet I really think she is trying to copy in some way. 
She will actually go in the litter when it's just been changed, she is always first in but then that's it she's back to balancing on the sides.


----------



## rich24uk (Jul 19, 2012)

Maybe you can train her to use your toilet 

Never tried it myself but have heard / seen cats doing it.


----------



## Tequila (Jul 2, 2012)

rich24uk said:


> Maybe you can train her to use your toilet
> 
> Never tried it myself but have heard / seen cats doing it.


 I wish she would. I'm not sure I have the time to put into toilet training :lol: It's taken me months to train her to retrieve a ball and I'm exhausted by that still  No mess involved in that one


----------



## Munchkyns (May 11, 2012)

I really would consider changing her litter, perhaps to Oko or something similar which really soaks up all the wee/smells. If she'll go when it's just been changed & then not afterwards, it seems as if the lingering smells/wee from last time is putting her off. Balancing on the side is a certain sign that there is something about the litter which is putting them off. Perhaps worth investing in a few £'s short term if it solves the problem long term.

One of mine scratches the wall too...always has done. At first I was wondering why we always used to find scraps of wallpaper in the tray..thought she was looking for toilet paper.   (Okay..only joking!) I solved the problem by using a hooded tray, now she scratches inside the lid instead..unless of course she pops in to use it as I'm cleaning it, then it's back to the wallpaper again.  I know you said you tried hooded, but maybe it's worth another shot now she's older? It needs to be a large hood though so she's got plenty of room inside.

Toilet yes.. I'm usually accompanied by both, but one in particular who likes to watch the water swirl. He then quickly jumps to the sink, waiting for me to turn the tap on when I go to wash my hands.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Munchkyns said:


> > I was wondering why we always used to find scraps of wallpaper in the tray..thought she was looking for toilet paper.   (Okay..only joking!)
> 
> 
> :lol::lol: I love it!


----------



## petrus (Aug 5, 2012)

Lovely Cats! They are adorable btw, my cat had an episode like that, until we found out what it was... he was mad at us for not to do what he wanted us to do and he had his revenge. Mine holds grudges... even with the type of food we give him, or when we sit where he wants to sit he makes it known. Also for what i can see... it can be the essence of the litter, mine now uses litter gravel... it depends if the litter is too big or too small granules.There's also an old trick... per example.. when a pet finds a spot to wee, he normally goes there every time... in those cases... just clean it and use a bit of pepper ... spread the pepper in the "spots" that he goes to... that will stop him going there!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

As she has good balance I'd suggest you to train her to use your toilet. The only problem is the queue forming when everybody decides that they need to go!

We lived in a small flat and the litter tray was in the living room. I used Oko and there was no wee smells (just poo because she doesn't cover them). Tigerino Eco-something is good, too.


----------



## Tequila (Jul 2, 2012)

TatiLie said:


> As she has good balance I'd suggest you to train her to use your toilet. The only problem is the queue forming when everybody decides that they need to go!
> 
> We lived in a small flat and the litter tray was in the living room. I used Oko and there was no wee smells (just poo because she doesn't cover them). Tigerino Eco-something is good, too.


There would definitely be a queue because they are both in there everytime one of us wants to use the toilet 
Coco won't cover her poo either but she will actually stand in the litter tray to do her poo (thank goodness) just not her wee  then she scratches the wall instead of covering her poo.
Melissa is fine though, she is more normal


----------



## petrus (Aug 5, 2012)

oh... if you have more then one cat... then is a matter of territory... they mark their territory that way...that is to tell... "Keep Out" this is my spot to one another...


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

If you have 2 cats you should ideally have 3 litter trays. Guess that would be a little problematic in a bathroom though. Any chance you could put a second litter tray in the kitchen?


----------



## Tequila (Jul 2, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> If you have 2 cats you should ideally have 3 litter trays. Guess that would be a little problematic in a bathroom though. Any chance you could put a second litter tray in the kitchen?


There's not enough room in either bathroom or kitchen to swing a cat in (pardon the pun) We have just the one extra large litter tray for both cats but Melissa does most of her toilets when she goes outside anyway.  We never intended on having 1 cat let alone 2 until we had our own house but circumstance/fate happened. We are not trying to be bad owners, we just have the smallest kitchen and bathroom but a very large living room with brand new carpets in that we can't risk the cats messing on as the landlord is unaware of the cats. It's just a make do situation and it's hard work but saying that I wouldn't be without them for the world :001_wub:


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine have problems with doors aswell, im sure they are just checking nothing has ate me! they dont bother when OH goes into the bathroom.. and they dont mind when i go in for a shower either. It can be rather off-puting sometimes cant it! One of mine also scratches around the tray instead of the litter, i dont think he wants to accidently get his feet wet!


----------

